# Some 3D "art"



## Lucif3r (Dec 17, 2011)

I was browsing through this section (~6 pages) and noticed there were no 3D arts. So Id thought I'll be the first to show something made in 3D 

Anyway, this is what I have to show right now.



Spoiler










*Top-down view:*





*Handle material:*





*Top-down view of the handle (early render, pre-chain):*





*Chain only:*







There are 2 things I suck at: Making textures and rendering.
I have focused on practicing rendering on this model, placing light etc. The goal was to bring out the reflections, while still maintaining the black color.
Im quite pleased with how the chain turned out (which, btw, is full physic capable).

The model isnt 100% complete, I still got some finetuning to do. I need to take a closer look at the guard material, Im not that happy with it.

Also worth noting, I havnt touched 3D studio max in years before I started with this  (I think last time was 3DS Max 5 or so, now Im using 2012 lol)


And for those that dont know; This sword is the one used by Kurosaki Ichigo in his bankai, from the anime series Bleach.


----------



## wasim (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome.
I really like the chains.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 17, 2011)

The look of the chain really intrigues me. Nice job!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks pretty good. Nice job.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2011)

Mnh, I'm having trouble telling some things because of the lossy compression... but is that a specular map used for the handle material?


----------



## Lucif3r (Dec 18, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Mnh, I'm having trouble telling some things because of the lossy compression... but is that a specular map used for the handle material?



Yes, with a medium bump map. I had to convert the renders to .jpg, because both imageshack and tinypic corrupted the .png when uploaded :s (I miss my own webserver now..)
The material for the handle is very simply done, but it turned out alright. I could use some map-coords though, because the sides have less segments so the map doesnt match 100% with the top-side.





Sc4rFac3d said:


> The look of the chain really intrigues me. Nice job!



Yeah, Im very pleased with the chain, and I think the chain alone is a work of art


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 18, 2011)

what's with the swastika


----------



## Midna (Dec 18, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> what's with the swastika


Wait, you're on GBAtemp, and you're not a Nazi?

I'm afraid you might be in the wrong community.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 18, 2011)

Midna said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > what's with the swastika
> ...


I think I found my new signature quote...


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 18, 2011)

is that tensa zangetsu from bleach?


----------



## Lucif3r (Dec 18, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> what's with the swastika



Hehe, Im afraid thats how it looks like 






aminemaster said:


> is that tensa zangetsu from bleach?





Lucif3r said:


> And for those that dont know; This sword is the one used by Kurosaki Ichigo in his bankai, from the anime series Bleach.


----------



## Midna (Dec 18, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


Hehehe


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought the handle was given it's texture another way and wondered why you spent so much time making that specular map, then when you said it was also a bump map I felt like an idiot realizing you could make one from the other that way. XD

Anyways one easy way to make fancy lighting for showing off an object is to add a low-poly UV sphere (the one sliced up into rings, not the one made of triangles), then attach/parent spotlights to each point (thus low-poly) and have them face inwards with a low power but soft shadows set to each.  I've never used 3DS so I don't know what the terms would be, or if that's even feasible (attaching copies of a light to a mesh and having them inherit the rotation/location properties of the point), but there's probably other easy "global illumination" tutorials out there for 3DS, given it's purpose.



yuyuyup said:


> what's with the swastika


The swastika is a reversed version of a buddhist symbol, and "alternative" religious things (as they would seem to english-speaking countries) tend to show up often in anime, it's not a swastika (but due to the confusion things like that are often censored in the US).


----------



## .Chris (Dec 18, 2011)

This is really good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lucif3r (Dec 18, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Anyways one easy way to make fancy lighting for showing off an object is to add a low-poly UV sphere (the one sliced up into rings, not the one made of triangles), then attach/parent spotlights to each point (thus low-poly) and have them face inwards with a low power but soft shadows set to each.  I've never used 3DS so I don't know what the terms would be, or if that's even feasible (attaching copies of a light to a mesh and having them inherit the rotation/location properties of the point), but there's probably other easy "global illumination" tutorials out there for 3DS, given it's purpose.



Yeah thats basically what Ive done. The tricky part is to find that magic number of lights and perfect dimming, as well as a good "photo box" that distributes the light in a nice way.
In the renders above Ive used 1 mental ray target light that casts shadows and 1 skylight for global lightning. (with a lot of tweaking and moving around...)



Rydian said:


> The swastika is a reversed version of a buddhist symbol, and "alternative" religious things (as they would seem to english-speaking countries) tend to show up often in anime, it's not a swastika (but due to the confusion things like that are often censored in the US).



Thats interesting, I had no idea about that 


I have started a new project now. Its quite a lot bigger (maybe not the end result, but the work behind it is) and will take some time to get somewhere.
The way Ive imagined it will truly be good practice as it will utilize a lot of different methods.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 18, 2011)

Lucif3r said:


> Yeah thats basically what Ive done. The tricky part is to find that magic number of lights and perfect dimming, as well as a good "photo box" that distributes the light in a nice way.


Oh yeah, having your minor changes multiplied by the number of lights makes it annoying to light a scene without things looking washed-out (white-wise).



Lucif3r said:


> Thats interesting, I had no idea about that


Well to be more correct there's a lot of history with the symbol and it was used in all sorts of religious stuff, just wanted to clear up that there's various forms and it existed a long time before the nazis took it.


----------

